# RS 3.0 Wheel-set



## Switchblade906

Ive been looking and i can't find the weight on this wheel set.

Does anyone what it is in grams?


----------



## Bosplya

Do they look like this?

Shimano WH-RS30 Wheels > Aluminum | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop 

If so, they're 1952 grams a set.


----------



## bmach

I believe they are 1809 if you are talking about the Hope pro.


----------



## Switchblade906

All i know is that they are the ones that come on the CAAD 8 105










Cannondale specs say "Maddux RS 3.0 Speed, 32 hole"


----------



## ph0enix

Bosplya said:


> Do they look like this?
> 
> Shimano WH-RS30 Wheels > Aluminum | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> If so, they're 1952 grams a set.


No, they're Maddux rims, not Shimano. I couldn't find any info on them.


----------



## Switchblade906

I just submitted a request form with Cannondale


----------



## ph0enix

...or you could try contacting Maddux: Contact Us


----------



## Switchblade906

Thanks


----------



## Switchblade906

Submitted one with them as well


----------



## Bosplya

You could also buy a scale and weigh them.


----------



## Switchblade906

Thats just to much work.


----------



## benfff85

Any update? I'm also very curious. Just purchased a CAAD8 7 and cannot find this info anywhere.


----------



## deggo

*wheel weights*

15/10/2012

Hi,

Just bought a pair of Maddux RS 3.0 32 spoke white wheels, Cannondale C4 hubs
weights are:
Front: 948grms
Rear: 1198grms (with freewheel no cassette)


----------

